# New Pics!



## burningalive (Mar 8, 2010)

Here are some pics from my Welchs experiment. Just racked and sweetened this last weekend.


----------



## fivebk (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks good !!!






Did you taste it ? Give us a report if you did. 

Thanks

BOB


----------



## burningalive (Mar 8, 2010)

I did taste it....several times actually 
It was very dry and a little bitter, but not bad at all. I sweetened it with about a cup and a half of sugar and stopped there. SG is at about 1.002 and should be about 10.5 % ABV. Seemed about right.

So my next question is should I clear it or just let it sit and clear on it's own then bottle?


----------



## fivebk (Mar 8, 2010)

I bulk age all my wines at least 6 months ( or longer ) and as clear as it appears to be already , I think I would give it some time and then if it doesn't clear I would hit it with Super Kleer. But that's just my choice of clarifiers.

BOB


----------



## grapeman (Mar 8, 2010)

Did you stabilize it before sweetening? I know we ask this all the time, but now and again folks sweeten without k-meta and k-sorbate and then get a renewed fermentation and dry fizzy wine again.


----------



## hannabarn (Mar 8, 2010)

Not to mention the mess if it's already bottled!!


----------



## burningalive (Mar 9, 2010)

I did add kmeta and sorbate about 3 weeks before I sweetened it. Do you think I sweetened it enough? Is there a standard SG I should be looking to get around for sweetness? It was kinda hard to judge to be honest, plus I figured my sugar to water ratio backwards so I was doing 1/2 cup of sugar to 1 cup of water.


----------



## fivebk (Mar 9, 2010)

you always want to sweeten to your taste as everyones taste is different and you are making it for you " right "

BOB


----------



## burningalive (Mar 9, 2010)

Very true.....I think it will be just great


----------



## MaineGal (Mar 9, 2010)

It sure looks great!


----------



## burningalive (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Mar 10, 2010)

Now what kind Welch's are they? refresh our minds..


----------



## burningalive (Mar 11, 2010)

Niagra, white grape.


----------



## burningalive (Apr 12, 2010)

A few new pictures! I racked this weekend and added clearifier. I also had a glass and it is starting to be quite good.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 12, 2010)

lOOKING MIGHTY GOOD


----------

